# Rute reparieren!!!



## derMatz (21. April 2008)

Hallo

ich habe eine 1 teilige jerkbaitrute...
leider ist die mir im vorderen teil ca 30 - 40 cm gebrochen..

hat mir jemand einen tipp wie ich sie reparieren kann ohne zu viel stabiliität zu verlieren??

danke schon mal im voraus

grüsse matze


----------



## Fangnix (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Kommt immer drauf an, wie die Rute gebrochen ist. Handelt es sich um einen Splitterbruch hast du keine/wenig Chancen das wieder hinzubekommen.
Ist der Bruch glatt nimmst du vorsichtig je 5mm vom Blank weg, so dass die Bruchenden sauber aufeinander passen. Dann musst du dir 'n passenden Zapfen suchen, den einpassen und mit Epoxi einkleben. Erst unten, dann oben, fertig.
Das besorgen eines passenden Zapfens wird wohl das größte Problem darstellen, alles weitere ist mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick sicher leicht zu meistern.
Gruß


----------



## gründler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

hi
Oder auf die 30cm verzichten,bruchkante sauber abkleben mit tesa etc.und dann genau in der mitte des tesas Vorsichtig absägen(tesa gegen splittern des Blankes).Neuer Endring drauf fertig!
Verliert zwar an Aktion und eigenschaften in der Parabolik,aber man kann wieder mit Angeln!
lg


----------



## Ulli3D (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Ich hätte auch erstmal gesagt, neuen Endring aber es ist eine einteilige Jerk-Rute. Die sind in der Regel nur 1,80 oder 1,90 lang und wenn dann da noch mal 30 -40 cm fehlen, dann ergibt es mit einem neuen Endring einen ziemlichen Besenstiel. 

Ich würde versuchen, das Spitzenteil mit einem Zapfen einzupassen.


----------



## derMatz (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

danke für die tipps... aber wo bekomm ich so nen zapfen her??

hab schon bei meinem dealer gefragt, aber der hat nix in der richtung!!

Baumarkt??

Und wo bekommt man epoxidharz?

gruss matze


----------



## derMatz (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

oh hab vergessen was zu sagen das die rute 2,00 m hat... da ist es wirklich schlecht wenn man die 40 cm weglässt...da kann ich dann noch eisangeln mit


----------



## Fangnix (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Hm, sagte ich ja, Zapfen stellen i.d.R. das größte Problem dar. Am besten ist es natürlich, wenn man 'n paar alte Ruten hat, wo man sich die für solche Zwecke rausschneiden kann. Kohlefaser-Rohre aus dem Baumarkt/Modellbaugeschäft sind nicht sonderlich gut geeignet, da die nicht konisch sind. Ne Notlösung wäre ein Vollglasstab, den bekommt man ohne große Probleme in eine konische Form geschliffen, allerdings verändert ein Zapfen aus Vollglas die Aktion sehr stark, daher ist sowas nur bei Brüchen im unteren Bereich sinnvoll. Die Aktion wird sowieso steifer werden, davon ma abgesehen...
Also, guck ma, ob du noch ne alte Rute hast, aus der du dir 'n Zapfen rausschneiden kannst.


----------



## derMatz (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

du meinst praktisch das ich mir ein passendes stück aus ner alten rute rausschneiden soll, die die ringe von der abgebrochenen rutenspitze abmachen, die spitze von unten in das herausgeschnittene stück reinstecken(wie bei ner telerute) und dann auf den blank aufstecken und mit epoxidharz verkleben soll??

gruss matze


----------



## BallerNacken (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

wenn du ne Metallwerkstatt in deiner nähe hast, dann kannst du ja mal fragen, ob die dir einen Zapfen drehen. Da es sich dabei dann um ein Metall handelt, wirst du schon starke veränderung der Aktion bekommen...
aber mein Vater hat sich so ein Ding auch mal für seine 2,10m lange eHechtrute gedreht. Die Aktion ist noch vollkommen im Maß...und ein 1,03m Hecht war auch kein Problem!

das wäre denke ich eine ralativ günstige und einfache Methode. Fragen kostet schließlich nichts!!!:q


----------



## Fangnix (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*



derMatz schrieb:


> du meinst praktisch das ich mir ein passendes stück aus ner alten rute rausschneiden soll, die die ringe von der abgebrochenen rutenspitze abmachen, die spitze von unten in das herausgeschnittene stück reinstecken(wie bei ner telerute) und dann auf den blank aufstecken und mit epoxidharz verkleben soll??
> 
> gruss matze




Nicht ganz. Du steckst den Zapfen von unten durch wie bei einer Telerute, dass stimmt schon. Doch sollte so ein Zapfen ca. 10cm lang sein, von denen 5cm oben rausgucken. Dadrauf steckst du das obere Stück und klebst das fest. Dein Vorschlag ginge auch, doch würdest du dann wahrscheinlich eine sehr weiche Spitze haben, nicht passend zum jerken...


----------



## BarbenMeister (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Vergiss es! Reparieren sieht blöd aus und verändert auch die Aktion der Rute nachteilig. Und beim nächsten Fisch bricht sie Dir dann wieder ab...


----------



## Fangnix (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Toller Beitrag, echt. Und so hilfreicht.
Ob und wie nachteilig sich die Aktion verändert kann man nur im Nachhinein feststellen. Genau so, ob die Rute wieder bricht.
Sollte es nicht klappen, so what! Dann hat man es aber wenigstens probiert! Besser als von Anfang an die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (24. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Laß´ dich nicht bange machen, ich habe schon mehrere gebrochene Ruten mit Vollglaszapfen repariert. Evtl. kannst du den Bruch unter einer Ringwicklung verstecken. Natürlich wird sich die Aktion verändern, aber muß das unbedingt schlecht sein???
Bei Zapfenmaterial aus Metall hätte ich Bedenken, daß der Blank direkt vor oder hinter dem Zapfen wieder bricht.
Versuch´ einfach den Stock zu reparieren, was soll schon passieren? So wie die Rute jetzt ist kannst du sie nicht mehr brauchen - also kann es nur besser werden.


----------



## k1ng (25. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Hi,
könnte man diese rute auch reparieren ?
Die ist ca. 30cm. unter der Spitze durchgebrochen!
Es ist eine alte Sportex
Danke für eure Hilfe


http://img102.*ih.us/img102/7079/cimg0130zv9iw9.jpg


http://img106.*ih.us/img106/3352/cimg0131th8dj1.jpg


----------



## Ulli3D (25. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Klar doch, Bruch sauber absägen und entweder Zapfen reinkleben oder aber eine Hülse aufschieben. Klar, die Aktion wird straffer aber die Rute bleibt fischbar.


----------



## k1ng (26. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Was ist denn ein Zapfen oder eine Hülse ?, also ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich mir das Vorstellen soll.
Wenn ich das Rutenteil so absäge, dass ich die spitze in den Blank schieben kann, meinste das hält ?

Muss ich den Zapfen raussägen ?


----------



## Fangnix (26. April 2008)

*AW: Rute reparieren!!!*

Wurde alles schon geschrieben, ich zitier mich ma selber 


			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Bruch glatt nimmst du vorsichtig je 5mm [oder weniger, falls machbar] vom Blank weg, so dass die Bruchenden sauber aufeinander passen. Dann musst du dir 'n passenden Zapfen suchen, den einpassen und mit Epoxi einkleben. Erst unten, dann oben, fertig.
> Das besorgen eines passenden Zapfens wird wohl das größte Problem darstellen, alles weitere ist mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick sicher leicht zu meistern.
> 
> Zapfen stellen i.d.R. das größte Problem dar. Am besten ist es natürlich, wenn man 'n paar alte Ruten hat, wo man sich die für solche Zwecke rausschneiden kann. Kohlefaser-Rohre aus dem Baumarkt/Modellbaugeschäft sind nicht sonderlich gut geeignet, da die nicht konisch sind. Ne Notlösung wäre ein Vollglasstab, den bekommt man ohne große Probleme in eine konische Form geschliffen, allerdings verändert ein Zapfen aus Vollglas die Aktion sehr stark, daher ist sowas nur bei Brüchen im unteren Bereich sinnvoll. Die Aktion wird sowieso steifer werden, davon ma abgesehen...
> ...



N Zapfen ist also 'n kurzes Stück wasauchimmer, ab besten ein konischer Carbonstab (Teil einer alten Rute). Der steckt innen im Blank, jeweils zur Hälfte im unteren bzw. oberen Bruckstück. Da werden beide Stücke drauf festgeklebt, fertig.
Eine Wicklung über die Bruchstelle kann das ganze zusätzlich sichern.


----------

